# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail, Yahudi ve Tevrat Gerçeği

## bozok

*İsrail, Yahudi ve Tevrat Gerçeği*


*Nurullah Aydın* 
*Antalya Bugün*
*15.01.2010*







_Büyükelçi rezaletiyle birlikte İsrail ile ilgili yorum yapan yapana. Bu halkın ne olduğu ve inancının hangi mesaj içerdiği doğru anlaşılmalıdır._ 


*Bakın;* İsrail kelimesinin anlamlarından birisi de, Hz. Yakup’un rüyasında Tanrı Yehova ile sabaha kadar uğraşmasından mülhem olarak _"Tanrı ile güreşen, mücadele eden"_ anlamındadır. 

İsrail kavmi bundan dolayı, haşa, Tanrı’ya da meydan okuyan bir millettir. üyle ki, Yakup Tanrı ile güreşmesi sonucu uyluğundan zarar görmüş ve topallamaya başlamıştır. Bundan dolayı *dindar Yahudiler* asla uyluk kemiğindeki eti yemezler. 

*Balam hikayesi*nde anlatıldığı üzere; _"İsrail iş’te ayrı oturan bir kavimdir. Milletler arasından sayılmayacaktır."_ 

Tanrı Yehova aynı zamanda orduların rabbidir. O kızdığı zaman bazen Yahudileri de cezalandırabilir ama yeri geldiğinde, kendi seçkin ve seçilmiş kavmi olan İsrail milletinin çıkarı ve bekası için, bebekten kadına, ihtiyara, eşeğe, ineğe velhasıl nefes alan her canlıyı acımadan katletme emri verebilir. (Hezekiel)

Yani tam manası ile intikamı rahmetinden, merhametinden, acımasından, şefkatinden çok katmerli olan bir *Tanrı anlayışı ve inancı* ile karşı karşıyayız. İşte Tanrı anlayışı böylesine intikamcı ve kinci bir yorumla Tevhit geleneğindeki anlamından saptırılmış bir inancın mensuplarından insanlığa fayda, barış, merhamet beklemek herhalde abesle iştigal olsa gerek. üyle ki *muharref Tevrat*’ın-Tora (kutsal kitabın tümü -Tanah) salikleri yeri geldiğinde, yani çıkarları ve bitmez tükenmez arzuları tehlikeye girdiğinde, Zekeriyye, Yahya, Amos, Hezekiel, İsa gibi peygamberleri de katletmekten çekinmezler. 

Yine; içimizdeki Yahudi’nin, Roma’ya yürümeye hazırlanan *Fatih Sultan Mehmet’i zehirlediği iddiası vardır.* 

Yine bir diğer iddia Fatih’i, onu zehirleyen Yakup Paşa’nın dedeleri İslam Peygamberini de zehirlediği iddiasıdır. Hayber’de *Peygamberi zehirleyen kadın* Zeynep binti Harise Yahudiydi. 

üyle ki peygamber hayatı boyunca o zehrin etkisinin kendisinde devam ettiğini itiraf etmişti. Vefatının nedenlerinden birisi de Yahudi kadının verdiği zehrin etkisinden olabilir.

şimdi *İçimizdeki İsrail’*in kısaca profili bu. Bazıları *tüm Yahudiler böyle değil* diyebilir. Tabii ki. 

Fakat Siyonist, ırkçı olmayan humanistik ve reformist Yahudilerin Filistin’de acımasız katliam yapan Ferisi kökenli *Rabbinik/Ortodoks* İsrail devlet aygıtı üzerinde etkileri yok denecek kadar azdır. 

Yani insancıl olanları en azından öyle görünenleri sadece birer istisnadırlar, o kadar. Bu gruplar İsrail devletini yönlendiremedikleri gibi, İsrail’e hakim olan *fundamentalist ve entegrist* Yahudilik anlayışı, humanistik ve reformist Yahudileri dışlamaktadırlar. 

Geçmişte filozof Spinoza örneğinde olduğu gibi, açıkça tekfir etmektedirler. Kur’an *Ehli kitap içerisinde müminlere en azılı düşman olarak Yahudileri bulursunuz* diye boşuna hüküm içermemektedir.

Bazıları *bu ayetin konjonktürel olduğunu*, yani dönemin Beni Kaynuka, Beni Nadir ve Beni Kurayza Yahudileri ile ilgili olduğunu iddia ederler. 

Tamam da, tefsirde basit bir yorum, tevil ilkesi vardır. Nedir o? Ayetin iniş sebebinin *özel olması*, hükmünün ve manasının umumi, yani *genel* olmasına mani değildir.

O zaman Yahudiler Peygambere amansız düşman idiler de, şimdi dost mu oldular? 

Günümüz dünyasında *Yahudiler kimlere dosttur kimlere düşmandır?* 

Bazıları diyor ki;* Yahudiler Türklere karşı savaşmadılar*... 

Oysa; üanakkale’de Sion Katır Alayı ile İngiliz ve Fransızlara destek verdiler. Kanal Harekatı sırasında, İngilizlerle birlikte hareket ettiler. Filistin cephesindeki savaşların her aşamasında, Türkler aleyhine casusluk yaptılar. Bugün finans kapital destekli bazı *medya ve paramiliter gruplar* aracılığı ile milletimizin özgür iradesine, tarihsel ve toplumsal değerlerine karşı olabildiğince büyük bir şiddetle saldırmıyor mu? İçimizde muharref Tevrat’ın *sahte Türk kimlikli evlatları* var. 

Bunlara dikkat edilmezse, bu gruplar açık ve seçik deşifre edilip ortaya çıkarılmazsa iktidar ve yönetme iradesinin kimde olduğu *gizemliliğini* korur. 

*Natorei Charta cemaati* gibi Siyonist/ırkçı olmayan,
Tanah’ın (Tora-Neviim-Ketubiim) intikamcı, kinci ve katliamcı yorumunu yapmayan, Hz. İbrahim, Hz. Musa, Hz. Yusuf gibi büyük peygamberlerin *barış, selam, esenlik, aşk, rahmet ve merhamet* mesajlarına bağlı kalan Yahudiler de var. Ancak bu tür Yahudilerin sayısı o kadar az ki..

Oysa tarih boyunca sürgünler yaşayan son olarak İspanya’da Katoliklerin katliamına maruz kalırken Türk-Osmanlı hakanı 2. Beyazıt tarafında Türkiye’ye getirilen ve yüzyıllarca huzur içinde yaşayan Yahudiler gerçeği var. Yine Hazar Türklerinden Musevi Türkler var. Son İsrail-Türkiye gerginliği ile ilgili açıklamaları, yorumları izlerken üzerinde durulması gereken konuları da göz ardı etmemek gerekir.

*Günün Sözü:* Kişinin beyanına güvenme, yanılabilirsin. İyi tanı, sonra güven.



...

----------

